# رواية رحلات جاليفر



## yerigagarin (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رواية رحلات جاليفر
للكاتب جوناثان سويفت​*
http://rapidshare.com/files/131429124/goliver.rar


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رواية رحلات جاليفر*

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
أنا حملتها على الجهاز عندى 
وأجمل شئ انها بالعربى 
انا كنت لقيت نسخة منها انجليزى قبل كدة وكان نفسى جدا الاقيها بالعربى
شكرا كمان مرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رواية رحلات جاليفر*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> أنا حملتها على الجهاز عندى
> وأجمل شئ انها بالعربى
> انا كنت لقيت نسخة منها انجليزى قبل كدة وكان نفسى جدا الاقيها بالعربى
> ...



*العفو جدااااااااااااااااااا
انتي تامري
شكرا لتشجيعك المستمر​*


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا .
لو حبيت تعمل ( موسوعه ) هيكون المشروع رائع جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## yerigagarin (6 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا .
> لو حبيت تعمل ( موسوعه ) هيكون المشروع رائع جدا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .​



*شكرا اخي الغالي 
لمشاركتك الكريمه
وان شاء الله انتظر مني اكثر من موسوعه​*


----------



## radwa (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا شفت فلم رحلات جاليفر وكان نفسي في القصه
جاري التحميل
شكرا لك


----------



## radwa (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا شفت فلم رحلات جاليفر وكان نفسي في القصه
جاري التحميل
شكرا لك


----------



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

*اي خدمه
وشكرا لمشاركتك الرقيقه​*


----------



## العصفوره (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هاااااااااى لو سمحتوا انا مش عارفة احمل الرابط وانا محتاجاه جدا ممكن حد يساعدنى
يرعاكم الرب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع قدديم يا العصفورة والرابط مش شغال​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للروايه الرب يباركك*


----------

